# L. fallax advice/info



## StormRyder360 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi, I very recently got one of these as a freebie, but haven't been able to find much information on:

1) care, temp-humidity 
2) lifespan
3) adult size-sexual dimorphism?
4) sexing
5) venom potency, I've heard it's bad?

I appreciate any advice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Feb 1, 2017)

Keep it moist, but not swampy. I've read 5-10 years for megatheloides. I've been told that the bite is like a pokie bite, but it's not something I'd like to test out.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 2, 2017)

1. Good humidity and room temp is fine
2. I've heard 5-10 as well, but males may be much shorter
3. No dimorphism that I know of (thoughts @Philth) 
4. Males will have the standard enlarged pedipalps
5. Pokie or worse

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Ran (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a 5" female that I was told (by mingu1987) to keep a third of the habitat moist and that has worked well for her (she is 4 years old approx.). I keep her warm at about 75-80. Her favorite prey is crickets I think because their quick movements get her excited. As far as longevity, that I have no idea but like others have mentioned above similar to megatheloides. A great acquisition! Web like no other spider I know of

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## StormRyder360 (Feb 2, 2017)

At what size were you able to sex her? My one moulted just the other day, its about 5cm leg span now. Definitely an impressive webber! It's practically doubled its webbing over night.  Mine seems fussy with food, definitely likes crickets though!


----------



## Ran (Feb 2, 2017)

Beautiful! I was able to sex mine at 1.5" with a 60X lighted loupe. If you google sexing Linothele a side by side photo depicting female and male ventral shots is available.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Philth (Feb 3, 2017)

1. Room temp is fine with no additional heat. I don't ever measure humidity, but don't let them dry out.
2. I've never had a _Linothele_ live more then 4 years. I'm unsure if that reflects on their natural life span or if I just have had bad luck. I'm doubtful of ten years though.
3. _L. fallax_ can grow 6 inches, no sexual dimorphism.
4. Spermathecea with the molt like any spider.
5. I have no experience being bitten or have read any published articles on the venom potency.

Adult female
Linothele fallax (Mello-Leitão, 1926) female by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Adult male
Linothele fallax (Mello-Leitão, 1926)  mature male by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Juvie coloration
Linothele fallax (Mello-Leitão, 1926) juvie coloration by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StormRyder360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Is it both males and females that can live for four years?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't know that much about their venom potency (but who really know for real, one moment? We need a valid bite report, uhm ) but IMO they belongs to that legue of spiders that "you don't want to get bitten by".

They are available here in Italy, therefore they don't carry a medically significant venom (note: here for medically significant venom we mean "stuff" like _P.nigriventer_, _S.hahni_ and such, and not a _P.murinus_, for instance) for that here potentially lethal arachnids are banned.

Overall great spiders, fast as hell :-s


----------



## StormRyder360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ha yeah my little one is a speedy beast. Definitely could give my C. Lividum a run for its money!  There aren't that many spiders banned here in the U.K, but I definitely don't want to get bitten by my L. Fallax lol


----------

